# Stool Build



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2014)

Woodworker's Source here in Phoenix is hosting another contest, this time; stools. Never made a chair or stool before, I'm sad to say, but I'm giving it a go anyhow. Looked around on the internet and found this one that is my design inspiration.


 
but out of wood of course, so it will be beefier, and probably a different style seat. After mulling how to do it for a couple of days, I pulled out this plank. 12/4 cherry, no figure, but real good quality furniture grade wood. not a single knot or sap pocket in it. And most importantly, it will be easy to carve and shape.


 
I made a template of the basic shapes I'm using and marked them out, 8 total, about 2 feet long.


 
Cutting cherry on the bandsaw is a pleasure....
Next, I had to devise a way to cut an angled face on the pieces for them to mate-up


 
Had to rig an extension on the fence, to make it work, the spacer block is held in place with double sided tape. 22.5 degree cut. 4 right and 4 left.


 
Then I taped the pieces together to make 4 sets, and rigged to cut angles on the other end;


 
45 degrees on these cuts. I elevated the bottom end so the legs would splay out a bit. 



Taped it all together for a dry fit. The joints don't align absolutely perfect, but I should be able to tweak it. Plus it will all be rounded and carved which will eliminate miss matched edges. I wanted the legs to splay out a little more, but I think I can tweak that too. Next, I will number, then dissemble the pieces to do most of the carving and rounding. It will be a couple of days before I get back to it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 9 | Creative 2


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2014)

SUB.....SCRIBED!!!!

Barry that is gonna be some nice ass . . . ass furniture. 

Thanks for not turning your back on flat work. Guys with your level of turning talent often rob themselves - and us - by never returning to flatwork and it is a shame IMO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2014)

COOL- Hurry back!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 6, 2014)

Awesome project Barry ! Looks like u have been doing it for a long time, not a first timer!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 6, 2014)

Definitely following this! Great pics of initial work... gonna be a fantastic piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2014)

wowzerz man! I love to see this stuff unfold....more please....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> SUB.....SCRIBED!!!!
> 
> Barry that is gonna be some nice ass . . . ass furniture.
> 
> Thanks for not turning your back on flat work. Guys with your level of turning talent often rob themselves - and us - by never returning to flatwork and it is a shame IMO.


Hey, we're generalist, remember? I will always do flat work, mostly cause I have all the tools to do it with, and cause it's fun, and quite a bit more challenging IMO . But I must admit, I was kicking around an idea for a turned stool, probably would have done it if I wasn't limited to 16" on my lathe....


----------



## Brink (Sep 7, 2014)

I like the op. To paraphrase, " I want to make a stool like this, but completely different". 
Lots of curves and angles, very nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 7, 2014)

Holy cow Barry I can't wait to see this develop. It is already amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 7, 2014)

That titantic push block is unlike anything I've seen before. Do you have sandpaper on the bottom of it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 7, 2014)

Subscribed! Almost missed this one, glad I saw it, very cool.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 8, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That titantic push block is unlike anything I've seen before. Do you have sandpaper on the bottom of it?


Ha, yea I guess it does look like a giant push block. That is a hunk of steel I have around the shop, I reckon it weighs over 100lbs. I found it by the side of the road (true story) I'm thinking is was a weight for the front end of a tractor, lots of industrial scale farming around here. I drilled/tapped a hole in it, and bolted the handle on to move it easier. I'm using it here to keep the board under it from shifting. The board, in turn, is acting as an extension to my fence. My TS fence didn't provide support far enough back at the start of the cut....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice idea! I use toggle clamps for that but I have gotten a little wimpy in my old age lol.


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2014)

Very nice! Can't wait to see the rest............... Tony


----------



## Molokai (Sep 9, 2014)

Way cool Barry, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 12, 2014)

Spent a little more time on the stool today. BTW, I just realized this should probably be in the Classroom, feel free to change it mods... With the legsections apart, I used a 3/4r roundover bit to remove the wood I could get at, the compound curve made it kinda hard, but I managed to roundover about half the corners this way. For the rest, I marked a guideline to keep the power sanding consistent.


 
then took them to work cause they have a big belt/disc sander there. It made pretty quick work of them and they are now more or less round. I then glued and clamped the legs together to make 4 sets, and used dowels and epoxy to put some Imbuia blocks for feet on them.


 

 
I then sanded the blocks down to match the leg profile, and put it back together temporarily to see how it looked. The belt sander to the left with 80 grit cut through the cherry like butter. I mostly used the curved area at the top of the belt.


 
My next dilemma is to fashion something that will serve as rungs between the legs to stabilize it. I decided on a ring that will go inside, and attach to the legs, about 6" up. This will also serve as a foot rest (it's a bar stool) Bent lam would be the strongest way to make the ring, but don't see a way to do it in a contiguous circle. So my plan is to stack and laminate 3, 4-segment rings, with the joints offset. The center being Imbuia for accent. This is where I'm at with that;


 

This is far wider and somewhat thicker than I envision for the final ring, but you can always take wood away, not so easy to put it back on. If I end up not liking this look, my fall-back is using straight rungs.
That's all for today folks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tclem (Sep 12, 2014)

Man that is so cool. Makes me want to quit work and just wood work of course I could never make anything like that

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 12, 2014)

Loving this Barry, very cool build and very creative.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 12, 2014)

This is a really great build Barry. Both in terms of the work itself, and the way you're presenting it. Excellent in all respects.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Sep 20, 2014)

WOW! I'll have to keep watching on this one.


----------



## dee (Sep 20, 2014)

Very cool. They look sturdy too. Have you tested them for weight? How much behind, rear end...do you figure they will support. 
Peace, Dee


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 20, 2014)

dee said:


> Very cool. They look sturdy too. Have you tested them for weight? How much behind, rear end...do you figure they will support.
> Peace, Dee


Thanks Dee, although the legs will be considerably thinner after I shape them, I don't see any problem with support of whatever weight you could place on it, since the legs are essentially vertical...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 29, 2014)

OK, I've been working on it some, it's slow going... decided to put a bowtie in the top piece of the rung, for looks as much as anything, made a little jig with my miter guide for the router table to cut the recesses;


This is the ring laminated together with some of the keystock I used;


 
I then trimmed the ring and gave it a round-over except for the areas where it will mate up with the legs. sorry, no picture. I wanted to notch the inside of the legs for the ring to go into, my solution for keeping the notches aligned square was this:


 
kind of a hassle to make but it worked well. I immobilized the legs so they wouldn't move during routing, then made a revolving turret in the center (there is a center dowel you cant see in the pic that the top disc turns on). I then secured the router to it and routed. Since my bit was 1" and I wanted a 1.5# notch, I made a spacer disc to raise the bit 1/2" for the second pass. I have since glued in the ring and did a lot of rasp work;


 
The notches at the top will accommodate another ring to hold the top together...
Eating this elephant one bite at a time......

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a difficult build but you're making it look pretty easy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 29, 2014)

Didn't you say this was a contest? Looks like no contest to me - you win. Very impressive getting all the weird angles and bends and getting the joints to align so sweetly. Anxious to see the finished stool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 29, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> Looks like no contest to me - you win.



Ditto! Looking great, I'm sure I'm not the only one anxiously awaiting the final product!


----------



## cdrewferd (Sep 29, 2014)

That's going to be a sweet stool. Can't wait to see the final product.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scrimman (Sep 30, 2014)

(with a nod to Taylormade)
I... I can't even... I mean... what you... (walks out of the room and smashes his folding chair to pieces)
VERY impressive. Can't wait to see what happens next!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay, here's the latest. Had to make a ring for the top. seemed like the easiest way was to make a segmented ring, using the same technique as for a bowl, etc. Wanted it to be 16" diameter, so it just fit on the lathe, after I trimmed the outside. It's attached to a sheet of MDF for turning.


 
I also notched the top of the legs like so:


 
After turning the top-ring, I wanted to remove some wood form between the leg area so the wood would sweep down and flow into the leg, like this:


 
I removed the wood on the router table


 
Used a big core-box bit to create arc on each side of the leg attachment point, then used the bit shown to remove the wood in between. It's called a bowl making bit and makes a flat bottom. I then glued on the ring, and put a circle of 3/4 ply in the center for stability and to attach the seat bearing to. Yea, it's going to be a spinner...


 
Here the leg assembly put together, still need to do a bit of refining of the shape, and lots of sanding to do


 
A friend loaned me that rasp and another. They are high-dollar French made, don't recall the name right now, man are they sweet, cuts the wood like butter.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 9, 2014)

Wowser, very nice! I love all the smoothed and rounded detail. This is going to look great with a finish on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2014)

WOW --- Barry that is going to be one COOL stool.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 9, 2014)

Getting started on the seat as well. Here are the blocks laid out. 12/4 stock, thicker than necessary, but I want to do some pretty serious contouring, so maybe not...


 
Before I glued the sticks together, I cut away some of the waste on the bandsaw to speed things up. Here it is glued-up and ready to attack...


 
I've been going over the sausage-making pretty quickly, if you have any questions about a particular point, feel free to ask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 9, 2014)

Looking great, Barry! I'd like a set of 6, please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 10, 2014)

SENC said:


> Looking great, Barry! I'd like a set of 6, please.


Ha, yea I was just thinking whether I would consider making more if requested. I don't think I would, it is not an efficient design, a lot of wood waste, hard angles to shape. It will be a one-of I'm thinking....


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 10, 2014)

Extraordinary work Barry !!! I'm sure @SENC would gladly pay you $1,000.00 for this one of kind stool. Its a work of art !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 10, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Extraordinary work Barry !!! I'm sure @SENC would gladly pay you $1,000.00 for this one of kind stool. Its a work of art !!!


Actually, I was hoping for Barry Richardson quality at a Sam Walton price.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 10, 2014)

SENC said:


> Actually, I was hoping for Barry Richardson quality at a Sam Walton price.


Easy... just have him ship one to China. they can make them for $1, then Sam can resell it to you for $29.99

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 10, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Easy... just have him ship one to China. they can make them for $1, then Sam can resell it to you for $29.99


 Yea, that's about right. I was considering making a stool like the one on the right: then I saw this other picture: mass produced in Thailand, not too original after all, and sold far cheaper than I could make one.....

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 10, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> View attachment 61563 View attachment 61562
> Yea, that's about right. I was considering making a stool like the one on the right: then I saw this other picture: mass produced in Thailand, not too original after all, and sold far cheaper than I could make one.....



Barry, Yours is waaayyyy better amigo !!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, I started on the seat and got a fair ways along, roughed out the shape mostly with an angle grinder and a Kutzall blade.


 
when I sat the seat on the base, it was immediately apparent that it wasn't going to work design wise. I don't know what I was thinking, I just got fixated on it having a carved Maloof-style seat, but it totally doesn't work with the base. I'm in a time crunch now, so I'm going with a standard round seat, out of walnut since I don't have any more thick cherry. I will put the carved cherry seat aside, and make a different style stool out of it later, so it is not a total loss. Decided the quickest way to shape the new seat was on the lathe, but I wanted it a bit bigger than my 16" capacity. Since I don't have an outboard rig I had to improvise one. 


 
I have actually used this method before, it works pretty slick, for flat stuff, obviously cant adjust the tool rest though. I've since finished it, pictures to come....

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 24, 2014)

@barry richardson - I have thick Cherry if you need it. PM me and I can get it out as quick as you want. Don't know what time frame your on but hell we will overnight it if need be.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 24, 2014)

No cherry but walnut and maple in almost any thickness if needed. This is an incredible build thread!!!!!!!!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 24, 2014)

@NYWoodturner 
@Mike1950 
Thanks for the offers of wood guys! But I think the walnut I have will work fine, it will tie in with the bottom accents on the piece.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is the last of the construction. I wanted to make a swivel seat. I made some rings of Mike's persimmon, as the bearing surfaces. 
I routed a recess for it;




 
It didn't seem slick enough (in hindsight I think it may have been rubbing somewhere else) so I put these tabs of PTFE (similar to UHMW; slick plastic) in notches on the base ring, did some tweaking, and it spins pretty good. The center peg is also persimmon and is retained by a clip underneath;



This thing was a pain to sand, my fingers are still sore... Finished with Poly, rubbed out with 4/0 steel wool and waxed. I dropped it off yesterday for the display and judging.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2014)

That's a blue ribbon build Barry. I know that was much more difficult than it looks - and it looks difficult.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 9, 2014)

Barry that is absolutely stunning! It looks like a royal PITA, but you should be damn proud, that is something else! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 9, 2014)

Just outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Nov 9, 2014)

Turned out very nice, outstanding craftsmanship

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah, what Kevin said. Hope the judges know just how difficult it is to do what you did. Everyone else is playing for runner-up status.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 9, 2014)

VERY COOL stool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 9, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> VERY COOL stool


Wasn't that a college fraternity game?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2014)

Great job, Barry! Best of luck on the competition.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2014)

I know it was a pita to sand but the outcome is very well worth it. All of the rounded surfaces and smooth flowing joints just look very nice to the eye. It is one of those pieces that I would just have to touch and run my hands along the smooth rounded surfaces. Very well done Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I understand they are putting the stools in a gallery, and whoever comes in for a period of a few days is asked to chose their favorite, few if any will be woodworkers, just the general public so to speak. I am familiar with the gallery, it's kind of a hipster-starbucks crowd kind of place, they are probably more into "turd on a stick" kind of art

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ajctg2 (Nov 9, 2014)

Great job Barry! How'd you like using the Auriou rasp?


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 9, 2014)

Ajctg2 said:


> Great job Barry! How'd you like using the Auriou rasp?


Thanks Andy, they were great! I borrowed them for this project, but if I do much more of this kind of stuff, I'm definitely buying my own...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2014)

Are those rasp still available? I thought they quit making them, I hope I am wrong on that.


----------



## Ajctg2 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yep, still being handmade. Two main makers now-a-days: Auriou available through Lie-Nielsen and Liogier via their website. Both very nice. It's amazing the range of work that you can do with a good rasp.
Both makers have times of low/no availability, but they're worth the wait.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 10, 2014)

I agree that certainly anyone that has some familiarity with wood working would look at that and really admire the tremendous effort and skill to make this. Let alone, to make the darn thing and then do a swivel top! This is the kind of piece that one hopes survives through the years so people will look at it and say "wow look what this 21st century craftsman did".

Well done.

Neil

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 10, 2014)

Incredible work and craftsmanship Barry ! Wish you the best in the competition


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 10, 2014)

Not only did you do something that has never been done before from your own design, you managed to do it and squeak out some other projects all while working your normal job,,, Your a machine and a master. I'm sure the results will be recognized in the competition. Great job man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 11, 2014)

This thing is awesome! Such a cool design and build here. Great work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

